# R35 owner Murdered...!



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hopefully not someone off the forum:runaway: 








Looks like he was up to no good involved with some cartel, and he was worth £90million...

Nice choice of car though...!


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Where did this take place?


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

it says croydon park at the top of the pic


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks mate missed that.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a interesting story as the guy that was killed was a heavy gambler that made 90mill since 2007... He had been arrested a couple of months ago and had 1.5 mill on him...


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

Thats awful.


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Got to be drug related I suspect.

Bobby


----------



## Nick67 (Apr 17, 2002)

I was thinking of Croydon UK, but was wrong

Peter Tan Hoang who was shot dead in Sydney street was high roller gambler | Mail Online


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

I thought it was in the uk aswell due to croydon not exactly being the best place in the country.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nick67 said:


> I was thinking of Croydon UK, but was wrongQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yes likewise.
> ...


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

poor sod


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

TREG said:


> Nick67 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of Croydon UK, but was wrongQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Rainman (May 9, 2014)

I think we've been watching too many movies.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

Rainman said:


> I think we've been watching too many movies.


Runner Runner...pretty good movie


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

wow, 14 posts and not one comment on the fact they called it a Skyline lol You 35 owners are losing your touch


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> wow, 14 posts and not one comment on the fact they called it a Skyline lol You 35 owners are losing your touch


I was going to, but thought it bad taste at the time.. but now you have mentioned it.. 

ohhh the bloody cheek of it!! Calling the mighty R35 a skyline, we are way past the tech of them old skyline codgers.. We are THE GT-R! Welcome to the machine my son. opcorn:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> wow, 14 posts and not one comment on the fact they called it a Skyline lol You 35 owners are losing your touch


I think most people on here don't know the difference and I can't be bothered. :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> wow, 14 posts and not one comment on the fact they called it a Skyline lol You 35 owners are losing your touch




What's a Skyline?


----------



## stevros (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no someone's going to mention the godzilla name next!...........oh wait it was me!!!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

stevros said:


> Oh no someone's going to mention the godzilla name next!...........oh wait it was me!!!


And then start an R32 v R33 argument :runaway:


----------



## stevros (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> wow, 14 posts and not one comment on the fact they called it a Skyline lol You 35 owners are losing your touch


My blood is boiling every time " how's the Skyline Dan...? "


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

DanielM3 said:


> My blood is boiling every time " how's the Skyline Dan...? "



You should be honoured they think your car is worthy of the Skyline name


----------



## stevros (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh no he didn't.............


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Respect to the skyline...! 

But picture this..... Pull up in your Escort Cosworth.... "Nice Sierra mate..!" 

Argument settled, R35 is not a skyline...


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

TREG said:


> What's a Skyline?


Something you see in a photo of manhatten maybe ?? :chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

stixGTR said:


> Something you see in a photo of manhatten maybe ?? :chuckle:


I think in Japan, the standard family Nissan's are called skylines, like our Ford Fiesta/focus

that's the only car related skyline i can think of.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DanielM3 said:


> Respect to the skyline...!
> 
> But picture this..... Pull up in your Escort Cosworth.... "Nice Sierra mate..!"
> 
> Argument settled, R35 is not a skyline...



Odd example and not sure of it's relevance in terms of what the Skyline is to the R35 GT-R.


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

CT17 said:


> Odd example and not sure of it's relevance in terms of what the Skyline is to the R35 GT-R.


Cosworth=GT-R. Sierra=Skyline


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> But picture this..... Pull up in your Escort Cosworth.... "Nice Sierra mate..!"


Not as bad as people saying "Subaru ...?" when you're in your Evo :chairshot


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

DanielM3 said:


> Respect to the skyline...!
> 
> But picture this..... Pull up in your Escort Cosworth.... "Nice Sierra mate..!"
> 
> Argument settled, R35 is not a skyline...


I assume you meant Sierra Cosworth "nice Sierra mate"

Me thinks most people can tell the difference between an Escort & a Sierra.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DanielM3 said:


> Cosworth=GT-R. Sierra=Skyline


You lost me on the Escort bit.

Escort and Sierra were two completely different models being made at the same time.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Why are people so touchy about this ?

The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
The R34 GT-R was a Skyline..............

Do you just think your so above everyone else the Skyline name isn't good enough for you ??


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Stan said:


> Why are people so touchy about this ?
> 
> The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
> ...


The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
The R34 GT-R was a Skyline.............

Then GODZILLA GT-R arrived and ate them all up!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Stan said:


> Why are people so touchy about this ?
> 
> The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
> ...


The current Skyline is a totally different car. A totally different platform. The GTR is a bespoke platform and not anything to do with the Skyline.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jags said:


> The current Skyline is a totally different car. A totally different platform. The GTR is a bespoke platform and not anything to do with the Skyline.


EXACTLY





































One is a Fettled Nissan Saloon with massive Motorsport and tuning heritage.

The other one is crappy re-hashed Renault.:flame:


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

He made that much cash and was driving around in a GTR!?!?...guess he was trying to keep a low profile :chuckle:


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

Chronos said:


> The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R34 GT-R was a Skyline.............
> 
> Then GODZILLA GT-R arrived and ate them all up!


I beat one in a 38 year old Datsun sunny!! :chuckle:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad it's not a skyline.... I personally think the r32 and r33 are fricking ugly!! R34 is getting there... I could handle one of them


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> I assume you meant Sierra Cosworth "nice Sierra mate"
> 
> Me thinks most people can tell the difference between an Escort & a Sierra.


My point exactly, your driving a Escort Cosworth... Someone says nice Sierra mate...! There not the same car..... Just like a skyline is not a R35...







this is a skyline...!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> My point exactly, your driving a Escort Cosworth... Someone says nice Sierra mate...! There not the same car..... Just like a skyline is not a R35...
> 
> View attachment 54937
> this is a skyline...!


Looks better than most I have seen on here! opcorn:


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> My point exactly, your driving a Escort Cosworth... Someone says nice Sierra mate...! There not the same car..... Just like a skyline is not a R35...
> 
> View attachment 54937
> this is a skyline...!


I think this is a skyline gts so quite a sporty little number....

But never in history has anyone gone up to the owner and said nice R35 GT-R mate..!


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> I think this is a skyline gts so quite a sporty little number....
> 
> But never in history has anyone gone up to the owner and said nice R35 GT-R mate..!


Maybe because one is a sporty number, and the other is a high performance supercar?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Maybe because one is a sporty number, and the other is a high performance supercar?


Don't start the "supercar" debate again. :chuckle:


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Don't start the "supercar" debate again. :chuckle:


Wheres FLYNN???? :runaway:

Im surprised he hasnt cropped up with another username!!!


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Wheres FLYNN???? :runaway:


You're not suggesting that this poor sod was Flynn and that Chronos and Dean Kenny have done him in are you!?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

G2GUV said:


> Wheres FLYNN???? :runaway:
> 
> Im surprised he hasnt cropped up with another username!!!


Who?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> The R32 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R33 GT-R was a Skyline
> The R34 GT-R was a Skyline.............
> 
> Then GODZILLA GT-R arrived and ate them all up!


Time and time again, WRONG!

Only 1 GODZILLA and that is the R32 GT-R.

Actual fact, google it, Wikipedia it, whatever.

The rest just jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

15delux said:


> I'm glad it's not a skyline.... I personally think the r32 and r33 are fricking ugly!! R34 is getting there... I could handle one of them


Probably don't deserve to be driving the big bloater GT-R then tbh.

Appreciate your current cars bloodlines.....


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

trev said:


> time and time again, wrong!
> 
> Only 1 godzilla and that is the r32 gt-r.


r35 gt-r = zoidzilla









r34 gt-r = mechagodzilla









r33 gt-r = godzilla









r32 gt-r = godzuki


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Evo9lution said:


> You're not suggesting that this poor sod was Flynn and that Chronos and Dean Kenny have done him in are you!?


Hadn't thought of that actually! But now that you mention it?? 

My comment was more towards the 'supercar' debate! :runaway:


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> Probably don't deserve to be driving the big bloater GT-R then tbh.
> 
> Appreciate your current cars bloodlines.....


But it's not a skyline?? It's a one off....


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Trev said:


> Probably don't deserve to be driving the big bloater GT-R then tbh.
> 
> Appreciate your current cars bloodlines.....


I think the R35's bloodlines are her own due to the car becoming the benchmark for all super cars.... Correct me if I am wrong but aren't Aston Martin reverse engineering the R35 GT-R:flame:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

15delux said:


> But it's not a skyline?? It's a one off....


well said Sir, It's a super car slayer. dare I say.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> r35 gt-r = zoidzilla
> 
> View attachment 54969
> 
> ...


fair play bro, quite a technical approach.. but quite accurate..


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Chronos said:


> well said Sir, It's a super car slayer. dare I say.


I would say it.... Only corsas and the odd m3 want to play... Any time I'm near a Porsche, Ferrari or lambo they all turn into fannies and pull over lol


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

15delux said:


> I would say it.... Only corsas and the odd m3 want to play... Any time I'm near a Porsche, Ferrari or lambo they all turn into fannies and pull over lol


id love to say I haven't experienced porkers being in my rear view..., but that would make me a liar.

I have experienced a porker owner gracefully informing me, my car "is brutal"

enough said. stage 4.25 R35.. Sorry.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Wow I missed this, good job to as there was / is a lot I could say


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

DanielM3 said:


> I think the R35's bloodlines are her own due to the car becoming the benchmark for all super cars.... Correct me if I am wrong but aren't Aston Martin reverse engineering the R35 GT-R:flame:


Without the Hakosuka, the R32, 33, 34 the (guess the next number!) R35 (see the numbers before that?) wouldn't have existed.

The R35 is making it's own history but is 100% connected to the Skyline bloodline.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Steve said:


> Wow I missed this, good job to as there was / is a lot I could say


Jump in Steve, some people need educating.

I sometimes feel I wouldn't be able to own an R35 as people would expect me to say cool slang like bro, innit - or have previously owned a Porsche.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Anyway, wonder if the guy murdered thought he owned a Skyline?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Love my skyline like....! :chuckle::chuckle:

Sorry.....


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Trev said:


> Jump in Steve, some people need educating.
> 
> I sometimes feel I wouldn't be able to own an R35 as people would expect me to say cool slang like bro, innit - or have previously owned a Porsche.


That would never happen - anyone who has owned a Porsche needs to be hung drawn and quartered !!!!:chuckle::bowdown1::chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Steve said:


> Wow I missed this, good job to as there was / is a lot I could say


well, this was REAL life, IT happened... and i was a gentleman................


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Trev said:


> The R35 is making it's own history but is 100% connected to the Skyline bloodline.


So is it a skyline or not lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

15delux said:


> So is it a skyline or not lol




The owner claimed it was a Skyline so a local forum member in the area had to pop a cap into him.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

TREG said:


> The owner claimed it was a Skyline so a local forum member in the area had to pop a cap into him.


Too right.... All these ugly old cars out there looking for modern glory off the fat arse of the r35


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

DanielM3 said:


> View attachment 54977
> 
> 
> :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> ...


ha ha 

Godzilla Vs Skyline


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Some people don't care about the history of the car, they just want to buy something that's quicker than most other things out there or be faster than their mates.
The badge is irrelevent.

Time to get over it and move on. 



I do appreciate the history behind the earlier cars, but that's not why I drive one.
I do that because it's more fun.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Some people don't care about the history of the car, they just want to buy something that's quicker than most other things out there or be faster than their mates.
> The badge is irrelevent.
> 
> Time to get over it and move on.
> ...


Exactly.... All down to taste. I bought the car because I liked it.... No more no less... Some old lambos are ugly but I would still have a new one


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Some people don't care about the history of the car, they just want to buy something that's quicker than most other things out there or be faster than their mates.
> The badge is irrelevent.
> 
> Time to get over it and move on.
> ...



nail on head


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

15delux said:


> Exactly.... All down to taste. I bought the car because I liked it.... No more no less... Some old lambos are ugly but I would still have a new one


Which Lambos are ugly?!?!?!


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

15delux said:


> I would say it.... Only corsas and the odd m3 want to play... Any time I'm near a Porsche, Ferrari or lambo they all turn into fannies and pull over lol


Oh dear 35 ownership has fallen to new lows


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Some people don't care about the history of the car, they just want to buy something that's quicker than most other things out there or be faster than their mates.
> The badge is irrelevent.


I generally find there are 3 types of people:

1: "What is it?" - Elderly folk and people with hardly any interest in cars.
2: "Nice Skyline" - Middle aged people who know a bit about cars.
3: "Woa...GTR!" - Playstation generation and car nuts.

I quite like that it's not mainstream, I think that's why they get so much attention.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Mookistar said:


> Which Lambos are ugly?!?!?!


Lamborghini Espada, Lamborghini Jarama
For 2


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

jambo 32gtr said:


> Oh dear 35 ownership has fallen to new lows


Whys that?? Is it because I like a little play without smelling of petrol or worrying my RB26 limp may blow up??


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

No nock yourself out just something I grew out of by the time I was 20


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Each to their own that's what make like different.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

CT17 said:


> Some people don't care about the history of the car, they just want to buy something that's quicker than most other things out there or be faster than their mates.
> The badge is irrelevent.
> 
> Time to get over it and move on.
> ...


Fair points.

That said, I do like to educate the ignorant and sometimes rude forum users/members. 

Remember, this place only started because of SKYLINES.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> Fair points.
> 
> That said, I do like to educate the ignorant and sometimes rude forum users/members.
> 
> Remember, this place only started because of SKYLINES.


If this is lightly aimed at me, I was only messing with the skyline wisecracks, just some weekend jokes and car owner rivalry, no offence meant bud. We all know the skyline heritage and respect it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Chronos said:


> If this is lightly aimed at me, I was only messing with the skyline wisecracks, just some weekend jokes and car owner rivalry, no offence meant bud. We all know the skyline heritage and respect it.


Not aimed at you dude, I did lol at the pictures.


----------

